# Hello! New from Michigan...



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Chelsea 
nice to meet you 
you have some amazing horses 

Do you Barrel race


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello fellow Michigander! You have gorgeous horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi, I am very curious about your horse Nutt-Megg...

What does a Spanish Mustang act like? Do they like people or do they prefer to be by themself? Could you somewhat describe him for me? I am very interested in the breed. 

By the way.. your horses are SO pretty!


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Chelsea you have beautiful horses! and i also live in southwest michigan!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks for the compliments about my horses. I think they are pretty special.

Country Woman, yes i do barrel race. Its my biggest passion. 

HorseCrazy, ill be happy to answer questions about Nut. Ill tell you all about him when i get home. Cant type very well on my phone...

CountryGirl. Hi! Do you show locally? I show at KalVal in Scotts, and at Victree Ranch in Lawton. Also been to Horsemans in Centreville and was in the St Joe County Fair years ago. I live in Schoolcraft. 

Nice to meet you all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for the compliments about my horses. I think they are pretty special.
> 
> Country Woman, yes i do barrel race. Its my biggest passion.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont show. I am gettin horses pretty soon been with out horses for about 3 years. So when i get horses in the spring i will need a refresher lol and i live in constantine! You arent that far away from me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Horsecrazy4ever said:


> What does a Spanish Mustang act like? Do they like people or do they prefer to be by themself? Could you somewhat describe him for me? I am very interested in the breed.


Okay lets see how short I can keep this...

Nut-Megg is an extremely intelligent horse. He is respectful, kind, gentle. Then he's mischievous, a pain in the butt and stubborn. He is an attention HOG. He pushes his way through my other horses so he can get all the scratching and rubbing. He'll take his head and rest it on-top of your head while you rub all over his chest and neck. (Do you know how heavy a horse head is? HEAVY!)

He can be spunky and light-hearted, but if you get after him for something, he'll pout about it. He's a super easy keeper, I have been having to put a muzzle on him during the summer time while he's turned out because my vet is worried of him foundering. He comes up to you in the pasture instantly.

He was super easy to train for us. When we sent him off to the trainer as a 2 year old, my trainer fell in love with him and his athleticism. He'll go over and through anything. He absolutely LOVE water. We went on a trail ride and he saw the lake and launched himself in. Dunking his head, pawing at it, and then he tried to roll so my mom made him get out. He stood on the shore with his butt to the water and his head turned around to face it like a little child in timeout. He was so ticked off he couldn't go back in. He sat there and pouted.

His dam was the Spanish Mustang, sire was a Curly. Dam was only 13.2 hh, and sire was 14.1, Nut turned out to be a solid 15.1, how? I have no idea. He gets many compliments where-ever we go and people mistaken him for a quarter horse all the time.

As a yearling I did so much groundwork with him, but he bored easily so I taught him to shake, bow and lie down on command. 9 years later, he's still got it all down. I rarely make him lie down anymore, but 8 months could go by, I'll go out in the pasture without any halter or lead rope and he lies down on the first try, every time. When the farrier comes out, he picks his foot up a holds it for the farrier before the farrier is even ready for it. It's quite comical. Back legs included.

He's so so so smart. As a yearling he was super mischievous and a trouble maker but he's now become a super reliable mount for just about anyone. Of course that's if he's ridden regularly. Which he isn't anymore. He'll test you a little bit when you get on him. But once he knows he can't get his way, he's surrenders and is super awesome. He LOVES jumping. Anything that he can launch over he does. I'm not a jumper by any means, but I'll let him pop over downed trees and stuff. If there is a log that's only 8 inches high, he'll over jump it by 2-3 feet. Again, comical...

He loves to be challenged and definitely has the brain power to outsmart people. But he's a great horse that is willing to do anything for me. 

I have laid him down at horse shows before, and people flock over to him. He's a ham and loves it. Word gets around quickly and people now come over to visit him and watch him do his tricks.

His personality and attitude have definitely been shaped by all the training that we've done with him. When he was first halter broken, he flipped over and over and over. (I wasn't the one that first haltered him) But with grain and treats and coaxing, he came around. His dam was a pretty good trail horse, and then just became a broodmare that did nothing but have babies for years and years. She was difficult to be caught but once caught she was okay to handle.

He was taken from his mom at 8 months and brought to our place where we started his super consistent training and he's now just a wonderful boy. I know for a fact if he would have stayed with his dam, hadn't moved from that property, he never would have turned out so well. My step-aunt did nothing with her horses except have them pop out babies and put outrageous prices on them. :-x


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I forgot to add that he has excellent stall manners and he loves to come inside. Whenever you open the stall door he backs away and lets you come in and then he lets you dump his grain and walk out before he digs in. Same with the hay.

Here are some more pictures of him. Sorry if they are big...I tried getting some off of my old laptop, but my battery won't charge on it and it keeps shutting off. Not too happy about that because I have 2000 pictures I need to get off of it somehow. Grrr...


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats cool that your horse bow lies down and shake! i have always wanted to train a horse to do all them and always wanted to see horses that could do that!


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Love your horses! Chilly has a wonderful story behind her too!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chelsea!! I'm Stacey and your horses are beautiful!


----------

